# I am about to go, actually.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

At a café, someone comes to my table and asks if the seat is available there.

I want to say that the seat is available and I am actually about to leave, so that they can use the whole table. How can I say this?

"Paikka on vapaa. Minä on itse asiassa lähteämään, jotta sinä voit käyttä koko pöytä." (?)


----------



## Gavril

You could say,_

Olen itse asiassa juuri lähtemäisilläni, joten pöytä on pian vapaa.
_
"As a matter of fact, I'm just about to leave, so the table will soon be free."

I'm not sure if "vapaa" is the most common word in this context, but I think it will be understood. (Hopefully, the native speakers will let us know if there is a better way of saying this.)

_lähtemäisilläni _= "(I am) about to leave". You can add the _-maisilla-_ suffix onto various verbs, with a possessive suffix corresponding to the subject of the verb:
_
nukahtaa _"fall asleep"
_Hän on nukahtamaisillaan _"He is about to fall asleep"

_astua _"step"
_Varo, olet astumaisillasi banaaninkuoren päälle! _"Careful, you're about to step on a banana peel!"


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Olen itse asiassa juuri lähdössä, joten pöytä on pian vapaa.
> _
> I'm not sure if "vapaa" is the most common word in this context, but I think it will be understood. (Hopefully, the native speakers will let us know if there is a better way of saying this.) "Vapaa" is a perfect word here.
> 
> _lähtemäisilläni _= "(I am) about to leave". You can add the _-maisilla-_ suffix onto various verbs, with a possessive suffix corresponding to the subject of the verb:
> 
> _Hän on nukahtamaisillaan _"He is about to fall asleep"
> _Varo, olet astumaisillasi banaaninkuoren päälle! _"Careful, you're about to step on a banana peel!"
> 
> This form is grammatically OK but we usually use it when something happens unintentionally. I wouldn't say "olen lähtemäisilläni" but "olen lähdössä / lähtemässä".


----------



## akana

Would the word _vähällä_ be appropriate in this context? 

I've seen it in contexts like this:
_Olin vähällä pudota alas portaita, mutta onneksi tartuin käsipuuhun.
_"I was about to fall down the stairs, but luckily I grabbed the handrail."

But:
_Olen vähällä lähteä.
_"I'm about to leave." (?)


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> Would the word _vähällä_ be appropriate in this context?
> 
> I've seen it in contexts like this:
> _Olin vähällä pudota alas portaita, mutta onneksi tartuin käsipuuhun._
> "I was about to fall down the stairs, but luckily I grabbed the handrail."
> 
> But:
> _Olen vähällä lähteä._
> "I'm about to leave." (?)


----------



## Gwydda

Hakro said:
			
		

> This form is grammatically OK but we usually use  it when something happens unintentionally. I wouldn't say "olen  lähtemäisilläni" but "olen lähdössä / lähtemässä".



By no means the _olin lähtemäisilläni_ form is used only when something happens unintentionally. In fact, I don't think it has any direct relation to unintentionality. 

"*Olin* juuri *keittämäisilläni* kahvit, kun naapuri soitti ovikelloa." 
"Etelä-Suomen järvijäät *ovat *jo hyvin heikkoja ja _*lähtemäisillään*."
"_Toinen postipaketti saapui viikon odotuksen jälkeen juuri, kun *olin* jo *soittamaisillani* tulikivenkatkuisen tiedustelupuhelun, missä paketti luuraa."

This form is the so-called viides infinitiivi or propinkvatiivi - the latter name already referring to its intended meaning: something that was/is about to happen (it is going to happen in the temporal _propinquity_).

 Also VISK tells us that:


			
				VISK §1521 said:
			
		

> "Verbiliitto _olla tekemäisillään_ ilmaisee, että teelinen tapahtuma melkein toteutuu tai toteutui; rakenne implikoi tapahtuman toteutumattomuutta kyseisellä hetkellä. Lause on aspektiltaan rajattu."



So EVOO, Gavril and akana, please go ahead and say "_olen/olin juuri lähtemäisilläni_"


----------



## henseri

akana said:


> Would the word _vähällä_ be appropriate in this context?
> 
> I've seen it in contexts like this:
> _Olin vähällä pudota alas portaita, mutta onneksi tartuin käsipuuhun.
> _"I was about to fall down the stairs, but luckily I grabbed the handrail."
> 
> But:
> _Olen vähällä lähteä.
> _"I'm about to leave." (?)



The first sentence is correct, but in the second context you should use the word "lähdössä", which means about to leave. 

"Olen lähdössä."


----------

